# Pan release problem



## caketalkoh (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi there!

Anyone have this problem?.....

I recently joined a kitchen that uses a thin coat pan release to prep pans for Pillsbury Hi-ratio style mixes. They prep the bottom of the pan, only. Not the sides. They then tilt the batter around the sides of the ungreased pan.

I notice that they get a ton of sinkholes and when the cakes are depanned, there is often a separation on the side..... like a split If some of the pan coat gets on the lower sidewall, the batter seems to repel from that spot, yet grips tight to the uncoated wall. The side walls of the cakes stop rising, and grip tight. Then huge blowout bubbles form on the top. Out of the oven, the bubble turns into a sinkhole.

My background is scratch-only cake. And, I've had great success using nothing more than Vegelene or Bakelene. And, a parchment liner for the really gooey stuff. I have a theory about all this, but the rest of the kitchen has this "we've always done it this way" attitude, and they are not receptive to change. Even though the results are garbage.

Please give me YOUR theory, to see if I'm on the right track.

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

yikes,

we use pam spray on bottom and sides and scrap parchment or wax paper on the bottom. we don't cover the entire bottom, just enough for our cakes to get out of the pan.

sounds like you are on track, suggest using butter wrappers on the bottom if the issue is parchment cost. ( worked with highly regarded chefs and they all recycle their 1 pound print butter wrappers! butter side up.)

show them how much better the cakes jump the pan, gently suggest this could work for them!

otherwise the mix is over mixed and causing problems. 

best of luck to you! :talk:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

caketalkoh,
You're right. If you don't grease the sides you inhibit the roll when baking.
We use a release without flour in it. We use it sparingly, we still have to knife the outside and give it a good shot on the heel of the hand.
It's hard to teach an old dog new tricks. You know the right way


----------



## caketalkoh (Sep 15, 2004)

Thank you Michelle and Panini.... you both make sense to me. Let's all pray that I can make make sense to the rest of my workplace.

:bounce:


----------

